
How I Sped Up My Site 68.35% with One Line of Code - olalonde
http://ipullrank.com/how-i-sped-up-my-site-68-percent-with-one-line-of-code/
======
flukus
So how long until prerender gets abused to make our clients do way more work
than necessary?

